# Culligan N8 Water Softener won't stop running during recharging



## jacladek (Apr 24, 2011)

My husband hit the manual recharge button to recharge the softener. After about 5 hours of the recharge cycle running on and on (water going outside included), we uplugged the system. It still kept running so we hit the bypass. Today when he turned it back on, it was still running. Is there any way to fix this without calling in the Culligan man? He feels that something is stuck but he just can't find it. Can someone help us?


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

There are some seals in what is called the seal pack that either have something holding them open or they are bad and the seal pack needs to be replaced.
Now it might be possible to remove the seal pack and take it apart and find the bad one or two and move them to the ends...
The site that has had some packs from time to time does not have any right now so that cheap way of getting a kit is not there.


----------



## jacladek (Apr 24, 2011)

Where is the seal pack located? I forgot to mention that with all this running it's been doing, the water hasn't been treated. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

When one removes the front cover, there are two phillps head screws that hold it on, just to the left of the timer control.
There is the motor and the white cam... behind the white cam there is a screw and then under the motor there are two screws all hold the metal plate to the valve body.
In the middle of that valve body from front to back is the piston and seal pack..
Now if your system is old enough it might not be the seal pack that has gone, but rather the link between the motor and piston that has broken and left the piston where was when the link broke..


----------



## jacladek (Apr 24, 2011)

OK, he'll try that tomorrow morning and see how that goes. The system is probably around 17-18 years old. He remembered this happened once before but can't remember what the guy did, it was so long ago. I'll have him read this in the morning and see if he can fix it before we have to get out the Culligan Man, which we really can't afford to do at this time. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

There is one more thing that could be.
The motor that moves the piston in and out... could be dead...... or one of the male females connectors could be bad.
Or even the timer motor could have gone bad......
There are about 4 different things that could be the reason that it is dumping water to the drain past the time frame that should be.


----------



## jacladek (Apr 24, 2011)

OK, I just gave all of your answers to my husband and he said he'll have to check all of this out when he gets home from work tonight. Hopefully it will be something small and he can fix it without having to call anyone in! You have been such a great help, thank you so much!


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

One of the two motors or the link would be the simple, the piston cage/seal assembly would be the not so simple..


----------



## jacladek (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been on - the husband wasn't able to get to this water softener until today. He said everything appears to be moving correctly and was leery to open up the entire thing to see what was going on in there. So, he called Culligan and explained the problem. After playing telephone tag, the Culligan people said that our system was purchased in 1992 and they have no parts but they'd be happy to send out the service guy at $138 for the first half hour to diagnose the problem. We said no thanks! He's going to take the thing apart now since if he screws anything up, they can't replace it anyway, in the hopes that there's just something stuck. 

I guess what I'd like to know is if there really are no parts and secondly, what brand of water softener would you recommend if we have to buy a new one? Again, thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

There are parts, they just like replacing aged equipment rather than repair.

Good to hear that the motors are still good, that would have been a rather simple fix as all of them are there on the front.

And if the one motor is driving the piston in and then pulling it out either the link or the tray is still good and the piston head is good.

The only other thing that could give "water to the drain while in service" is a seal in the main seal pack/piston assembly.
If one of the o rings is bad or the piston with a grove then it is like a car burning oil.....

I will check in later today to see how it is going.


----------



## jacladek (Apr 24, 2011)

My husband said "oh, that makes sense". He can't work on it tomorrow but he'll be at it on Saturday so there's no need to check in until Saturday afternoon. He said thank you very much for all the advice. He's going to take the thing apart and hope for the best. He's mechanically inclined but would feel better if there were a manual. Of course, we can't find one online anywhere. I guess it's not a surprise to you since Culligan seems to have quite the monopoly when it comes to their stuff. Thank you!!!!


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Try this link out, http://www.culliganwater.com/reside..._softener_and_filter_parts_list_post_1991.pdf
I know that it is not the same valve, but the little secret that they will not tell is that the valve in the link is the same valve that you have, goes on the tank just about the same as yours and the front is a little different, but the seal pack that is in the link is the same as what yours has.........

I really do not like those that make things more than they are... simple.... 

I will be out for the weekend.... I do use the username in a few other diy sites, and there are a few that would let you private message from the start...


----------



## jacladek (Apr 24, 2011)

Me again. Hope you had a nice weekend! We have a broken part - part 27 on the diagram that you sent. The piston inside of part 27 appears to be broken from the pushing rod (on top). The O-ring is good. The connection from the steel pushing rod to the plastic is broken and it can't retract that piece. Is there a parts website that we can go on or would a plumbing supply place have it? Hopefully this is it. He turned it on and the water stopped flowing and the recharge switch had resistance. He hit the switch but the water kept on running - no recharge. He thinks this piston thing is the problem. Again, any help would be GREATLY appreciated and thank you again for all your help!


----------



## jacladek (Apr 24, 2011)

Revision - it's part #28 (27 fits with it) but the broken piece seems to be 28!:laughing:


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

jacladek said:


> Revision - it's part #28 (27 fits with it) but the broken piece seems to be 28!:laughing:


On part number 28, let us call three parts to the whole, there is the cage that has the o rings and spacers, the plastic rings that screw into each other then there is the piston and then the shaft.
If I am understanding what you are talking about, the shaft or shiny metal part that on end hooks into the piston and the other comes out the front to the tray or link... either the piston end is broke and can no longer hold the shaft or the shaft has lost that one end and can no longer hold the piston..

Either way one has two choices, find a full kit or find some one that has re useable parts to rebuild what you have broken and get yours up and running again.

How close to understanding the broken part am I?


----------



## jacladek (Apr 24, 2011)

Here's the closest to the problem: piston end is broke and can no longer hold the shaft. My husband said there was a lot of rust buildup and he thinks that's what contributed to the problem. The filter on the top above the piston pack was also clogged with rust/sediment. So, now where does he get the part - Craigs list, Culligan, plumbing supply? After all this, it would stink if he couldn't get the part! Thank you again!


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

I have no idea if on Craigs list there is some one with the kit that has the seal pack assembly with the brine piston , have seen it a few times on the E, then there are the Culligan dealers, word has it that they have it from 75.00 to 200.00 for the kit..but saddly I have no names of the dealers that have it for the 75.00 other than some place on the upper east coast... 
If the screen on that upper assembly is still good it can be cleaned.

If the parts same for the brine assembly can be cleaned still used then finding a used piston that is still good could be a way to go..


----------



## jacladek (Apr 24, 2011)

That's the part! It's broken on the right side as you're looking at this picture. Where on the upper East Coast? I'm in New Jersey. We have a Culligan dealer in the area, should we see them for the part or won't they sell it to a regular person? So happy we're making progress here! Thanks!


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

You can check tomorrow if they will sell you that part, I have no idea as to the rules of culligan, or check and see what they want for the kit number 01013033...
Let me know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## jacladek (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi. I got your message but I couldn't reply because I don't have 20 posts so I'm racking up the posts here! My husband didn't work from home yesterday so he didn't make any calls. I think he can do it today so I'll keep you posted. I'll have him email or call you to let you know how he makes out. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Not a problem.
Part of any job is the parts location... finding where the parts are and the time for the parts to get to the job.. 
At least that is the way it is here in Alaska.. the job might only be about a few hours or a day, but getting the parts.. that is another story.


----------



## jacladek (Apr 24, 2011)

Update: He went on the website and inquired about the part. The site said they'll get back to him in 24 to 48 hours. We'll see! Alaska!! Awesome!


----------



## jacladek (Apr 24, 2011)

Still waiting to get the part. The Culligan people are giving my husband the runaround. The piece is in stock but they can't sell it to him unless the Sales/Service Manager himself sells it to him. Only problem with that is the guy is always on the road. My husband has been waiting for a return call since I last posted. Unbelievable. He's ready to just buy a Sears water softener after all this.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

jacladek said:


> Still waiting to get the part. The Culligan people are giving my husband the runaround. The piece is in stock but they can't sell it to him unless the Sales/Service Manager himself sells it to him. Only problem with that is the guy is always on the road. My husband has been waiting for a return call since I last posted. Unbelievable. He's ready to just buy a Sears water softener after all this.


I hate sear's but their water softner is a good one. The last one lasted 15 yrs. I bought another one it is still going strong after 6 yrs. I belive the price was around $550.00 with a 1 yrs of free salt. And lot's of good soft water to . I wouldn't mess around with the culligan softner's cost to much. Just paying for the name . my thought.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

jacladek said:


> Still waiting to get the part. The Culligan people are giving my husband the runaround. The piece is in stock but they can't sell it to him unless the Sales/Service Manager himself sells it to him. Only problem with that is the guy is always on the road. My husband has been waiting for a return call since I last posted. Unbelievable. He's ready to just buy a Sears water softener after all this.


Is it just the part or the kit that your husband is trying to buy?

Sounds more like they are trying to not sell it to you.

You can use the information that I sent awhile back for another choice if you would like.


----------



## jacladek (Apr 24, 2011)

He's trying to get in with what he took out to show the guy what's broken. The guy won't even call back. They say they sell to the public but you have to catch the guy in. He's going to try tomorrow and he's also going to see if there's another warehouse (?) closer to the area where he's going to be tomorrow. It's so frustrating!


----------



## jacladek (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info. We may be looking into the Sears one very soon. Depends on how patient my husband is this week. LOL He doesn't like Sears all that much either but he did hear from someone else that their water softeners are pretty reliable. Our Culligan one is almost 19 years old and we've never had much trouble with it. A part broke, he knows what he needs, now he just needs someone to sell it to him. One of the other nice men on this site helped him to narrow down the problem. We're close, yet so far.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

jacladek said:


> Thanks for the info. We may be looking into the Sears one very soon. Depends on how patient my husband is this week. LOL He doesn't like Sears all that much either but he did hear from someone else that their water softeners are pretty reliable. Our Culligan one is almost 19 years old and we've never had much trouble with it. A part broke, he knows what he needs, now he just needs someone to sell it to him. One of the other nice men on this site helped him to narrow down the problem. We're close, yet so far.


There might be a time to totally replace the unit, but now is not that time, there are still parts out there. There are both new and used parts.
The key is using the information in the pm to get the part or parts needed to get your system back up and running again.


----------



## jacladek (Apr 24, 2011)

I only have 5 posts to go before I can actually reply to your message (now only 4 after I post this). We may take you up on your offer if we can't get anywhere with these people. I think my husband is going to try somewhere in No. Jersey or on Long Island (NY) when he's out there tomorrow for a meeting. So frustrated! Thanks for the advice on the new vs. fixing this one. He feels the same way and since you narrowed it down, the only thing holding him back is that stupid part! I'll keep you posted and thank you!!!


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Can you read the pm that I have sent?

One reason that I no longer go to the local Ford dealer for any thing on my 7.3 powerstroke is because of run around the trees that they have done in the past... to many times they have told me that they where going to do some thing that never took place..
There is a Bank that is national that I would like to no longer do business with.... but I can not change the mortgage for the house... they too are in the Let us help and then nothing takes place..

Customer service today is no longer what it was years ago..


----------



## jacladek (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi! I can read the PM's but I can't post until I've posted 20 times. After this one, I have 3 to go, then I can PM away! I can't believe how poorly they run their customer service; you'd think they'd want to keep their customers. If this can't be fixed (which isn't the case because of you), we'd never buy another one of their products because of the runaround you always get when you deal with them. We used to have salt delivered but they were coming every other week or so and overcharging for the salt that we just go on our own. I just wish this were over with because the water is horrible!


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

It is sad how customer service has gone down hill around the country, companies not putting the customer first unless that customer is spending a very good deal of money..
There are some companies around that put the customer first but they are few.... and getting fewer.


----------



## jacladek (Apr 24, 2011)

So true. In the meantime, the water tastes like crap and our skin is so dry, along with our hair. Waiting for the whites to come out brown. Lots of fun over here.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Was on the road my self today, any word from your husband on parts from any of your local dealers?


----------



## jacladek (Apr 24, 2011)

No, he didn' have a chance. He's going up to North Jersey to see if there's anything up there and if he has no luck, he's going to try this place one last time. I didn't even get a chance to tell him about that part you had but I will tonight! Hope you have a wonderful day! Joyce


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Any update on the part search?


----------



## jacladek (Apr 24, 2011)

Ta-dah!! He got the part, put it in this morning and we're back up and running again thanks to you!!!! Hopefully we're good for a long, long time! Thank you so much for all your help and if we ever need another part I will most definitely contact you first since it took a year and a day to get this issue resolved. Unbelievable!:thumbsup:


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Good to hear that some one finally helped out in this matter for you and that you now have the system up and running again.


----------



## davis.atkl (May 17, 2011)

*Culligan N8 Water softener with the same issues*

Hello, we are facing the same issue with the same softener and I did pull the whole seal pack out and unscrewed each part in the seal pack. 2 of the white O rings appear to have a few tears in them but the rest of it looks to be in great condition. We also paid Culligan a few years back to fix this and I remembered watching him do it and made some calls and have done all the work myself so far. Do you know if you can buy the O rings by single part? That would make sense but it is Culligan so you never know... Thanks for any input.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Normally the the o rings for either the culligan or fleck valves that you are talking about come as a set.
It is possible at times to find some one that have the o rings that are good but used out of an assembly that was replaced and found to still have some good parts with in it.
Some keep good used parts while others do not.


----------



## bc5891 (May 25, 2012)

Akpsdvan said:


> Is it just the part or the kit that your husband is trying to buy?
> 
> Sounds more like they are trying to not sell it to you.
> 
> You can use the information that I sent awhile back for another choice if you would like.


I bought a seal pack/brine piston replacement kit from Culligan in Santa Ana, California: 502 S Lyon St., Santa Ana, CA. 92701, the direct phone number is: 714-953-6300. I paid $149.77 this included $10.77 tax. Javier has been working here for over 40 years, he has been very helpful, he even showed me how to replace it. 2 years ago I brought my tank to have the brine filled. But I have a problem, I cannot pulled the entire assembly out, the front part with the pin and piston came out, the rest got stuck, can I loosen the back and push it through the back?


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

It is possible to go in from the back of the valve.
The valve will have to come off the tank and then the rear clip removed and then the plug pulled and then some thing like a 1" socket to push the seal pack assembly out through the front.


----------

